
PCID is now a critical performance/security feature on x86 - r4um
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/mechanical-sympathy/L9mHTbeQLNU
======
rurban
duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16094349](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16094349)

